# What is Anarchy?



## BoomTune (Jul 11, 2019)

Anarchy, in it's simplest form, is being able to choose where your money goes. Compare this to how the State takes it from you. And as Milton said, people are more careful when spending their own money than when spending someone else's.












If you want a more detailed explanation, strap yourself in and prepare to get '''tldr'''ed

For your convenience, I'll be splitting this into parts.

*The difference between Government and Governance*
*Why are Monopolies bad?*
*What is anarchy?*
*Without rulers, who will make the laws? Who get's to decide what?*
*What is "Counter Economics?"*

*The difference between Government and Governance*

*Government*: Territorial monopoly on violence, rule creation, & enforcement.
*Governance*: Accountability for consistent cohesive policies, processes, and decision rights ('_Management_)
What makes a Government different from every other social institution is that it has been given the legal right or insistence to initiate force against you and escalate that force until you either comply or you die. Laws are death threats, which is why people comply with them. Hence, the essence of Government being an agency with a monopoly on the initiation of force in a given geographical area.






And this Monopoly is enforced through state aggression.

'''*Adam Smith's definition of monopoly*''': The privilege of a legal barrier to competition, such as a license or franchise. This can be simplified to being “A grant (''Funds or products given or allowed'') from the state”. Therefore, to compete with a monopolist, is to go against the state.

Such a person would be suppressed by force, which is why monopolies and aggression are intimately related. Tariffs (_Restrictions on foreign goods_) are Oligoplistic (_*Ol-i-gop-lis-tic*_: _Multiple Monopolies_) making them a burden on both consumers and manufactures. This includes copyrights and patents as well.








						Monopoly Means Aggression, Not Just Limited Choices
					

Impossible to have one without the other




					reason.com
				











						What is Fascism? by TheInvertedTower on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				








*Why are Monopolies bad?*

If the *monopoly* works for a Government, then it's in the best interest of the monopolizer to work as slowly as possible. Because the tax-payers are being forced to pay for them, they'll continue to receive the same amount of payment over a longer period of time until the task is complete. Monopolists are in a much stronger position to influence politics due to their greater financial resources. Because when the monopolizer is the only supplying firm, they have the power to raise prices without adversely affecting demand for their products/ services.

The reasons for why they would influence politics, could be to ensure that no anti-monopoly measures are undertaken. But also, to extend the monopoly to include other products or services, or to reduce safety regulations and worker rights.








						SparkNotes: The Bureaucracy: What Is a Bureaucracy?
					

A summary of What Is a Bureaucracy? in 's The Bureaucracy. Learn exactly what happened in this chapter, scene, or section of The Bureaucracy and what it means. Perfect for acing essays, tests, and quizzes, as well as for writing lesson plans.



					www.sparknotes.com
				



Monopolies can also be made into the reason for why more state controls are needed, but these would also be under their influence.

When we're forced to pay one group of people (_Government_) for public services, with no alternatives, their priorities then become that of those who willingly pay them (Lobbyists), expecting something in return. Because the state continues to receive payment, regardless of their quality of service.

So instead of Government, what if we chose who we gave money to in exchange for services in the public sector? Such as Courts, Hospitals, Security, ect?

Know that Society is Private Sector plus Public Sector both organized in a significantly horizontal fashion according to anarchy.


> *Private Sector*: Belonging to, concerning, or accessible only to an individual or specific group. A for-profit business.
> 
> *Public Sector*: All the people as a whole or as a community. Goods or services that benefit all of society rather than the individual. These include Security, Infrastructure, Transportation, Education, Healthcare, ect.







*What is anarchy?

Anarchy* (_An-ar-chy_) and *Anarchism* (_An-ar-chism_) is the system and management without rulers. Co-operation without repression, tyranny and slavery.

“*An*” in Greek means a word without it's suffix.


> A suffix is something that's added to the end of a word.
> For example, the suffix for “Kind” could be a “*ly*”, “*er*”, or “*est*”.
> 
> 
> ...



The suffix “*arch*” means “*ruler*” (_Superior in contrast to subordinate_), so Anarchy means:


> Management and coordination without rulers from a bureaucracy (_Economical / Administrative superiors in private and public sectors_).


There can also be different percentages of anarchy. 100% anarchy means 100% coordination on equal footing, without superiors or subordinates (''A horizontal organization'').

Some common archy's include Monarchy (_A state that is inherited or given to somebody's descendant_), Oligarchy (_The rule of a few_), Polyarchy (_A state ruled by more than one person_), Ochlarchy (_Mob rule_), and Plutocracy (*Plu*_-*toc*-*racy* or *Plu*-*tar*-*chy*: Control by the wealthy_).

*Ochlarchy* (_mob rule_): Violent supremacy through actions of a police-like force. 

All the different forms of *Mob Rule*, which is when a percentage of a population is controlled through the use of bullying. The pronunciation of Ochlarchy is very strange. The actual sound it makes could be written as A-car-key.

Anarchy V.S Ochlarchy (Mob Rule)
Note the difference between Supremacy and Ochlarchy is that Supremacy is the quality of being Supreme while Ochlarchy is violent Supremacy through actions of a police-like force.





*But without rulers, who will make the laws? Who get's to decide what?*

Ah, the million dollar question. Firstly you need to know the difference between Laws and Rules.

Rules are relatively fixed ways to settle thing's in an orderly manner. The courts on local, regional, and confidential levels are where Common laws are created. Common or Case-generated laws are actually *rules* established by judges in court decisions when settling a dispute. Case law evolves as judges give reasons for their decisions and cite precedents from other cases which had a bearing on their decision.

Human interaction is subject to regulation by customs, ethics, religious belief, and common law (*Case-law*).

There are three possible aims of punishment: Restraint, Revenge, Reform
But the state only succeeds at the first two.

But then who will enforce these rules? Are there going to be police?

Lets have a look at what the police actually are.


> *Police*: A civil force granted the legal authority for law enforcement and maintaining public order. It comes from the Ancient Greek word “politeía” (''To live as a citizen with rights in relation to a Government'').



Police inherently involve the use of coercion, which means to restrain and the actual or threatened use of force to compel an action by another person. But with Anarchy, the goal is not the absence of coercion, but the absence of a centralized coercive authority by a ruling class.


> *Examples of a private security force*: Security at department stores, armoured cars that transport currency or valuable items, private investigators / detectives, nightclub bouncers, personal bodyguards, debt collectors (_Repo men_), and neighborhood watches.



~ By *John Hasnas* (_Law creation, Courts, & Police_)


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 11, 2019)

I mean, anarchy has a cool symbol and appeals to edgy teenagers, I know that.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 11, 2019)

"We Fascists are the only true Anarchists!"
-Pier Paolo Pasolini

Seriously, actual anarchy is impossible in a long-term human society.

Most Anarchist societies are actually tyrannies enforced via a glorified form of mob rule, with Anarcho-Communism being the worst of the lot and Anarcho-Capitalism being the second worst.

As a general rule, Anarcho-Communists are little more than spoiled dangerhairs, soyboy hipsters, and punk losers who want to have their own fucked-up idea of utopian revenge fantasies.

Anarcho-Capitalists are the exact same, only instead of spoiled dangerhairs, soyboy hipsters, and punk rock losers, it's incels, neckbeards, and shitposters from the chans.

That's why I'm a centrist and an old-school liberal.

Fascism, Communism, and Anarchism are all vile and despotic ideologies that have all failed and belong in the trash bin of history.


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 11, 2019)

*What is "Counter Economics?"*

This is basically the black market and defines two areas;

*Counter Economics*: The study and/or practice of all human action which is forbidden by the State, including violation or non-compliance with regulations; sale and delivery of controlled or forbidden substances; ignoring of all borders and internal state boundaries, customs, tariffs, duties and taxes; evasion of taxes, tributes, levies and assizes; non-compliance with personal regulation.

*Homesteading*: A lifestyle of self-sufficiency of areas forbidden by the state but out of its reach. Failure to report anti-statist acts and to turn in anti-statists (_*agorists*_).



> *What is Agorism?*
> Agorism: From the Greek word “*Agora*”, which means an open place for assembly (_Marketplace_) The center of social and cultural life, where people could exchange ideas. Agorism itself is the philosophy that all relations between people are voluntary exchanges (_Free Market_) and advocates the creation of a voluntaryist society by means of Counter-Economics.
> 
> *Voluntarism* (_Vol-un-ta-rism_): A reliance on volunteers to support an institution or achieve an end. A community organized by the cooperation of individuals.




Some examples of the Free Market:



> *Free Market*: All relations between people that are voluntary exchanges.
> ~ *Robert LeFevre*




*DryCell technology*, for improving the efficiency of automobiles
Ride-sharing programs such as Uber & Lyft
Airbnb connects homeowners with potential renters via the internet.
3D printers allow users to violate patents & copyright law by downloading a model from an open-source archive or scanning objects to make CAD files that can be shared with others.
BitCoin & LiteCoin are alternative currencies which allow users to by-pass Taxes and make anonymous transactions.
Homemade foods 





> Alcoholic beverages can be sold without a liquor license, by selling them for free and accepting donations from customers.






Syaoran Li said:


> Seriously, actual anarchy is impossible in a long-term human society.
> 
> Most Anarchist societies are actually tyrannies enforced via a glorified form of mob rule, with Anarcho-Communism being the worst of the lot and Anarcho-Capitalism being the second worst.



If there were no police, what would be stopping you from tearing your neighbours apart?
For one, the other people in the town wouldn't take too kindly to it, even without a police presence. It''s as though you think people can't manage themselves.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 11, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> If there were no police, what would be stopping you from tearing your neighbours apart?
> For one, the other people in the town wouldn't take too kindly to it, even without a police prescience. It''s as though you think people can't manage themselves.
> 
> View attachment 836480



I'd rather have a police force that is subject to laws and regulations than the alternative of brute vigilante justice.


----------



## Recoil (Jul 11, 2019)

How old are you, OP?


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 11, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> I'd rather have a police force that is subject to laws and regulations than the alternative of brute vigilante justice.


You didn't bother reading a single fucking thing I wrote, did you?
The goal is Anarchy, not Mob Rule. They are two separate things.



Recon said:


> How old are you, OP?


That would be telling.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 11, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> You didn't bother reading a single fucking thing I wrote, did you?
> The goal is Anarchy, not Mob Rule. They are two separate things.



Only in theory they are separate things.

Just like how only in theory does communism work.


----------



## Easterling (Jul 11, 2019)

It makes me laugh that primitives throughout history have always had a power structure in society (the ones that didn't were no where near as successful) and yet after centuries of wisdom being passed down that having an organised society works, you still get dipshits drinking Starbucks moralising on people that anarchy is the only way forward. Fuck bedroom revolutionaries


----------



## saisegeha (Jul 11, 2019)

To be fair, the only anarchists I've ever met in real life want to burn down the government but then you see  them cashing in  social welfare the next day or so. It's really absurd. I can respect the idea of anarchy, but not as long as its followers are absolute idiots (and always have been). I get the point, but you've got to connect more than two dots, you know.


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 11, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Only in theory they are separate things.
> 
> Just like how only in theory does communism work.


In theory? But we do it every day, simply by interacting with each other.
Also, after all the times its been implemented, I think we can both agree that its a fact and not a theory that Communism doesn't work.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 11, 2019)

Humans are inherently hierarchical, and inherently social. That means they'll form groups, and will form a pecking order within those groups, and that doesn't even touch on the basic processes required to codify professional ranking in trades, healthcare, and similar fields.

Just spitballing, but I'm assuming that the overwhelming majority of people want to have their gasfitting, plumbing, electrical, framing, roofing and the like done by people that have undergone an apprenticeship process, which requires a hierarchy be observed. I know I don't want an electrical outlet sparking and setting off a gas leak, at any rate.


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 11, 2019)

saisegeha said:


> I can respect the idea of anarchy, but not as long as its followers are absolute idiots (and always have been). I get the point, but you've got to connect more than two dots, you know.









TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Just spitballing, but I'm assuming that the overwhelming majority of people want to have their gasfitting, plumbing, electrical, framing, roofing and the like done by people that have undergone an apprenticeship process, which requires a hierarchy be observed. I know I don't want an electrical outlet sparking and setting off a gas leak, at any rate.



I implore you to use a little bit of common sense. What private business would hire untrained workers? Of coarse, they can also train them while on the job, like they do in apprenticeships now. Anarchism isn't against Teacher+Student relationships, or employing managers with the skills to coordinate large groups. This could be as simple as an old fashioned traffic guard.


----------



## kadoink (Jul 11, 2019)

Anarchy is just Faggotry spelled differently


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 11, 2019)

OP is a teenage faggot who thinks they're an anarchist from reading /r/ChapoTrapHouse. 

TL;DR OP knows nothing.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 11, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> I implore you to use a little bit of common sense. What private business would hire untrained workers? Of coarse, they can also train them while on the job, like they do in apprenticeships now. Anarchism isn't against Teacher+Student relationships, or employing managers with the skills to coordinate large groups. This could be as simple as an old fashioned traffic guard.



I implore you to use a bit of common sense. What definition of anarchy does not include a complete lack of hierarchy, the exact sort which is essential to the apprenticeship process.

This is _exactly_ why I don't bother arguing with any shade of anarchist - the _instantaneous_ turn to treating everyone else as somehow mentally deficient, the second any kind of criticism is made. Fuck directly off.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 11, 2019)

Spoiler: definition of anarchy explained by op in home video







ps you are a stupid nigger


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 11, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> I implore you to use a bit of common sense. What definition of anarchy does not include a complete lack of hierarchy, the exact sort which is essential to the apprenticeship process.



As I said before, there can also be different percentages of anarchy. The reason for that, in a situation where two or more people (_Or groups_) must work together to complete a task, but they have a different ways of doing it, one of them must step down.

Anarchy is widely misunderstood by those who were born and raised in a state-controlled society.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 11, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> As I said before, there can also be different percentages of anarchy. The reason for that, in a situation where two or more people (_Or groups_) must work together to complete a task, but they have a different ways of doing it, one of them must step down.
> 
> Anarchy is widely misunderstood by those who were born and raised in a state-controlled society.
> 
> View attachment 836571



I don't have the time or energy to listen to you prattle on about how everyone else is an idiot, compared to you, because you can repeat a little bit of Friedman or Rand. Keep sucking dicks, OP.


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 11, 2019)

kadoink said:


> Anarchy is just Faggotry spelled differently





Give Her The D said:


> OP is a teenage faggot who thinks they're an anarchist from reading /r/ChapoTrapHouse.



Remember, an argument is new information that changes the outcome. If you don't have an argument, there's no need for me to reply.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 11, 2019)

What is anarchy?
Baby don't hurt me
Cause there are no cops to call now


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Jul 11, 2019)

Explain to me how you would set up some kind of anti-criminal force without mob rule in an anarchist society? Genuinely curious. How would you stop miscarriages of justice or the creation of witch hunt-esque situations?


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 11, 2019)

Anarchy is Autism


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 11, 2019)

@BoomTune if you keep multiposting I will lock this thread.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

> Anarchy, in it's simplest form, is being able to choose where your money goes.



Unless and until I bash your head in with a rock and take it away from you. There's already an Anarchy thread in Deep Thoughts, anyways.


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 11, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> I don't have the time or energy to listen to you prattle on about how everyone else is an idiot, compared to you, because you can repeat a little bit of Friedman or Rand. Keep sucking dicks, OP.


Funny thing, I've never heard of */r/ChapoTrapHouse* and I don't recall reading anything by *Friedman* or *Rand*. Although, I have based some of my writings off *john hasnas*. Most of it is from logical deduction. The fact that your on this website is proof enough that your not an NPC (_Unless you're a bot_) and thus, you should be able think for yourself. You should have some resistance to the *ash effect*.


----------



## JoshPlz (Jul 11, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> Funny thing, I've never heard of */r/ChapoTrapHouse* and I don't recall reading anything by *Friedman* or *Rand*. Although, I have based some of my writings off *john hasnas*. Most of it is from logical deduction. The fact that your on this website is proof enough that your not an NPC (_Unless you're a bot_) and thus, you should be able think for yourself. You should have some resistance to the *ash effect*.


It's you're


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 11, 2019)

Trombonista said:


> @BoomTune if you keep multiposting I will lock this thread.


Yikes, this is just like Discord all over again.


----------



## Wallace (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> Funny thing, I've never heard of */r/ChapoTrapHouse* and I don't recall reading anything by *Friedman* or *Rand*. Although, I have based some of my writings off *john hasnas*. Most of it is from logical deduction. The fact that your on this website is proof enough that your not an NPC (_Unless you're a bot_) and thus, you should be able think for yourself. You should have some resistance to the *ash effect*.


Oh , we've got a real intellectual here, guise. Look at the name drops and citations! Maybe we'll get a primer in critical thinking and logical fallacies!


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 11, 2019)

Trombonista said:


> @BoomTune if you keep multiposting I will lock this thread.


"*Mult-posting*"? I'm not sure what your referring to. Do you mean quoting several people in one reply?


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 11, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> "*Mult-posting*"? I'm not sure what your referring to. Do you mean quoting several people in one reply?
> 
> View attachment 836627


No, I mean posting multiple times in a short period of time.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 11, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> Funny thing, I've never heard of */r/ChapoTrapHouse* and I don't recall reading anything by *Friedman* or *Rand*. Although, I have based some of my writings off *john hasnas*. Most of it is from logical deduction. The fact that your on this website is proof enough that your not an NPC (_Unless you're a bot_) and thus, you should be able think for yourself. You should have some resistance to the *ash effect*.



The only person talking about Chapotraphouse here is you, but I'm guessing you straight up don't understand that OP _is always a faggot. _Lurk moar, OP.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Jul 11, 2019)

Why do feel the need to post an image with every post, even if it's irrelevant? also, answer my question from earlier OP.

edit: nvm about the question bit


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 11, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Unless and until I bash your head in with a rock and take it away from you. There's already an Anarchy thread in Deep Thoughts, anyways.





Kingu Cinnamon said:


> Explain to me how you would set up some kind of anti-criminal force without mob rule in an anarchist society? Genuinely curious. How would you stop miscarriages of justice or the creation of witch hunt-esque situations?





The Shadow said:


> What is anarchy?
> Baby don't hurt me
> Cause there are no cops to call now


Have a look again at the *OP*, in case you didn't bother.

You probably missed this too:


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Jul 11, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> Have a look again at the *OP*, in case you didn't bother.
> 
> You probably missed this too:


okay...
what would stop the person who hires the cops having influence over them? because if one person can amass enough wealth to pay for their own police force and therefore influence them, you basically have feudalism.

edit:
Moreover, how do you stop corruption and bribery in a police force purely motivated by payment (who watches the watchmen?). How do you pay them if there is no central government to create and control currency? Go back to a purely trading based system?


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 11, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> Have a look again at the *OP*, in case you didn't bother.
> 
> You probably missed this too:


It's a joke you sped

What is it with newfags posting autistic threads on their first few days and getting surprised and assmad when people shitpost on the threads?

Lurk more. I lurked for like 6 months before I joined.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 11, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> What is it with newfags posting autistic threads on their first few days and getting surprised and assmad when people shitpost on the threads?


It's glorious and you know it.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 11, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> It's glorious and you know it.


I'm not questioning the divine providence of it, you just would think on a site dedicated to making fun of weirdos they'd try not to paint a target on their back so soon.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 11, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> It's glorious and you know it.



Shitposting is godly.



BoomTune said:


> Remember, an argument is new information that changes the outcome. If you don't have an argument, there's no need for me to reply.
> 
> View attachment 836578



You're missing the point. I think your idea's shit, don't be a sped and think I wasn't listening.


----------



## Antipathy (Jul 11, 2019)

In an anarchic system, things would quickly revert to despotism, as the strong rule the weak. We'd have to rebuild everything from scratch. But this philosophy is just the fever dream of an autist who bought a fake deagle and thinks he's hot shit, not realizing he'd be the absolute bottom of the system he so reveres.

Or, to put it simply: faggot, you're the first person who goes in the gas chamber, so stop voting for Hitler.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Jul 11, 2019)

To me, anarchy is the most fragile system there is. All it takes is for one fucker to decide "hey I have weapons and armor, you don't, do the work I don't want to do or else" and boom, hierarchy based on a warrior class, anarchy over.


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 11, 2019)

Kingu Cinnamon said:


> okay...
> what would stop the person who hires the cops having influence over them? because if one person can amass enough wealth to pay for their own police force and therefore influence them, you basically have feudalism.
> 
> edit:
> Moreover, how do you stop corruption and bribery in a police force purely motivated by payment (who watches the watchmen?). How do you pay them if there is no central government to create and control currency? Go back to a purely trading based system?


I really had to give this one some thought.

_About the first question_:
If a private company wants a town or suburb to “_Chip-in_” as well, then there needs to be a guarantee that none of them will be singled out. The reason why it would concern other people whether some stranger is getting screwed over by the wealthier patrons, is because it could also happen to them. 

*Note*: I can't reply too readily, or that loli will get angry.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Jul 11, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> I really had to give this one some thought.
> 
> _About the first question_:
> If a private company wants a town or suburb to “_Chip-in_” as well, then there needs to be a guarantee that none of them will be singled out. The reason why it would concern other people whether some stranger is getting screwed over by the wealthier patrons, is because it could also happen to them.
> ...


Forgive me if I misunderstood what you said, but why would the wealthier patrons fear the same repercussions as the poor if they control the livelihoods of the law enforcement?


----------



## Easterling (Jul 11, 2019)

I find it very difficult to take you seriously because you repeatedly post shitty memes and reaction gifs, If your actually taking your edgy and unrealistic ideology seriously then at least try to present it seriously. Also admitting that your a sperg on discord makes you a double faggot.


----------



## Antipathy (Jul 11, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> I really had to give this one some thought.
> 
> _About the first question_:
> If a private company wants a town or suburb to “_Chip-in_” as well, then there needs to be a guarantee that none of them will be singled out. The reason why it would concern other people whether some stranger is getting screwed over by the wealthier patrons, is because it could also happen to them.
> ...


*LOLI FAGS BELONG IN BODY BAGS.*
That is all, pedo. If you want to be lolsoedgy and political, advocate for something edgier than Baby's First Naive Ideology. Advocate for like, a government based on school shootings or rape or whatever. Otherwise go fuck yourself, you're sperging out. We're not laughing _with _you, we are laughing _at _you.


----------



## MZ 052 (Jul 11, 2019)

only 1% of the people who advocate for anarchy would thrive within it
99% are LARPing spastics who would probably end up living til 25 wheezing and spluttering from TB in the vast and sprawling corporate turnip farms in the neo-feudal anarchist utopia they imagine they'd master thanks to their Fallout: New Vegas expertise


----------



## BoingoTango (Jul 11, 2019)

What is Anarchy? A jugga-lugga-loca-rony.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 11, 2019)

*I'd hit on that!*


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jul 11, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> As I said before, there can also be different percentages of anarchy. The reason for that, in a situation where two or more people (_Or groups_) must work together to complete a task, *but they have a different ways of doing it, one of them must step down.*
> 
> Anarchy is widely misunderstood by those who were born and raised in a state-controlled society.
> 
> View attachment 836571


I think this is my favorite response. How do you decide who steps down? If you have two masons arguing with 30 postmodern artists about how to build a wall, who wins? If it's the masons, congrats, you are creating hierachies based on skills, which will quickly develop power due to the knowledge. If it's the artists, congrats you have mob rule and really, really shitty building that will collapse soon. And likely the masons will leave and start their own area and build where they are in charge, and if you try to force them back to the original settlement, congrats you have tyranny.


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 11, 2019)

Kingu Cinnamon said:


> To me, anarchy is the most fragile system there is. All it takes is for one fucker to decide "hey I have weapons and armor, you don't, do the work I don't want to do or else" and boom, hierarchy based on a warrior class, anarchy over.


That's why it's essential to have an armed population.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 11, 2019)

BoomTune said:


>


What kind of retarded logic is behind that reasoning?


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Jul 11, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> That's why it's essential to have an armed population.
> 
> View attachment 836790
> 
> View attachment 837152


But there will be a large number of people who are wont be armed for a multitude of reasons. What do you do then? just shrug and go "well you should have had a gun"


----------



## Positron (Jul 11, 2019)

OP said:
			
		

> Anarchy, in it's simplest form, is being able to choose where your money goes


In other words, Anarchy is when Libertarianism raided through the Hot Topic discount rack.


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 12, 2019)

Kingu Cinnamon said:


> But there will be a large number of people who are wont be armed for a multitude of reasons. What do you do then? just shrug and go "well you should have had a gun"


There's a limit to how much I can think for you, especially without sounding insulting.


> *If some people don't have guns, how will they protect themselves?*
> *A*. That's why we have a community watch. Remember the video? Mind you, it's important that the population as a whole has significantly more fire-power than their security force.




I do my best to not repeat what's already been written, so I expect you to look at everything I posted so far before commenting. If people won't do that, then no further argument is to be made.



neverendingmidi said:


> I think this is my favorite response. How do you decide who steps down? If you have two masons arguing with 30 postmodern artists about how to build a wall, who wins? If it's the masons, congrats, you are creating hierachies based on skills, which will quickly develop power due to the knowledge. If it's the artists, congrats you have mob rule and really, really shitty building that will collapse soon. And likely the masons will leave and start their own area and build where they are in charge, and if you try to force them back to the original settlement, congrats you have tyranny.


Actually, you have a good point on why we need leaders who can listen to both sides and make a final decision. A court judge is one such example of this. Remember I said that there are different percentages of Anarchy.





In case you missed it in the OP, a justice system is needed to hold people accountable for their actions. So that instead of Oligarchy (*Mob Rule*_: When a percentage of the population rules through the use of bulling_), we have due process or some form of reconciliation.

It's for this reason that people will willingly pay for court expenses (_The payment for hiring a judge, jury, ect_) and if they aren't happy with the turnout then they either do something to fix it, or people won't support it. I will once again reiterate that an anarchic society is based around the idea that people choose what they spend their money on instead of Government doing for them.





If you want a more detailed explanation on how these court processes could work, its a bit long. But here it is.


> The following is designed to maximize transparency and minimize corruption.
> Firstly, the community needs to elect someone whom they trust to oversee the progress of the individual(_s_) who select members of the community that have no biased connection to the defendant or separate parties. A few of these individuals are replaced after each court-case, to keep them from consolidating power.
> 
> People can refuse to pay for a court-case, whether it's because they don't agree on their selection of a judge, the results of the previous court-case, or for any other reason. The court organizers select candidates that the community will vote upon to be the judge. New applicants need to be quizzed by the organizers and previous acting judges. The judge will present his verdict to the jury first, which may include a form of punishment and giving reasons for their decision.
> ...


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 12, 2019)

Anarchy? It's when everyone just wants to be free!


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jul 12, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> In case you missed it in the OP, a justice system is needed to hold people accountable for their actions. So that instead of Oligarchy (*Mob Rule*_: When a percentage of the population rules through the use of bulling_), *we have due process or some form of reconciliation.*
> 
> It's for this reason that people will willingly pay for court expenses (_The payment for hiring a judge, jury, ect_) and if they aren't happy with the turnout then they either do something to fix it, or people won't support it. I will once again reiterate that an anarchic society is based around the idea that people choose what they spend their money on instead of Government doing for them.


So in other words, A FORM OF FUCKING GOVERNMENT YOU BOOB!

And apparently it will be run by whoever has enough money to pay off the judge and jury. Literally. Or by forcing everybody to support it, which is the exact same thing as taxes. Oh, but if people don't like the outcome they won't support it... So I guess nobody will bother with the cost of court expenses, they'll just OK Corral it and whoever  lives is in the right.

This idea that everybody will somehow just decide en masse to work together is proof that someone has never worked in a group environment before. You can't get 20 people to agree on pizza toppings, let alone how to build a sewer system/housing/distribution of food.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Jul 12, 2019)

OP let me purpose a hypothetical:

There is a village called "Village A". Village A has a large variety of jobs and roles from carpenters and masons to hunter-warriors to farmers. Most of the food that village A gets is from Farming. The farming is hard and grueling work, but it provides more than enough food 

Nearby is "Village B". Village B is mostly made of hunter-warriors and farmers. Village B has had a bad harvest and is running out of food.

Village B attacks Village A as they are desperate for food. Village A wins the battle. Village A goes to Village B and Village B surrenders.

Now, village B will definitely starve as they have lost their hunter-warriors and potentially some of their farmers. How do you stop Village A forcing the remaining Village B members into either a serf position in their society or even as slaves?


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jul 12, 2019)

Kingu Cinnamon said:


> OP let me purpose a hypothetical:
> 
> There is a village called "Village A". Village A has a large variety of jobs and roles from carpenters and masons to hunter-warriors to farmers. Most of the food that village A gets is from Farming. The farming is hard and grueling work, but it provides more than enough food
> 
> ...


This is the thing, he seems to be under the impression that a 400,000 person (hah, like government is that small) bureaucracy just suddenly happened out of the blue. When any government just starts as a leader people decide to follow who then creates a power base around them. 

Whether it's the tiny village who has the leader that goes out to trade with the next village over, or the conqueror who comes in and takes over both villages, and all the rest of the lands surrounding them, it all starts with a leader.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Jul 12, 2019)

neverendingmidi said:


> This is the thing, he seems to be under the impression that a 400,000 person (hah, like government is that small) bureaucracy just suddenly happened out of the blue. When any government just starts as a leader people decide to follow who then creates a power base around them.
> 
> Whether it's the tiny village who has the leader that goes out to trade with the next village over, or the conqueror who comes in and takes over both villages, and all the rest of the lands surrounding them, it all starts with a leader.


Exactly. A really dumbed down version of history would be:
Tribal (what OP seems to be advocating for) -> Feudalism/Imperial  -> Modern governments. Obviously, this is the brainlet version of history, but why would history just not repeat itself?


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 12, 2019)

OP is dumb and has bad ideas. Lurk more commie.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jul 12, 2019)

The word *anarchy* comes from the Latin word *anarchos, *meaning: without leaders. The word is a reference to the ancient Greek word *archon*, which was once commonly used to refer to rulers.

As an idea, it is purely academic. It could never be sustained in the real world for the simple reason that nature abhors a vacuum. Groups of people who organize together to get what they want are far better positioned to achieve their aims than groups of people who deny themselves that advantage.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jul 12, 2019)

neverendingmidi said:


> This idea that everybody will somehow just decide en masse to work together is proof that someone has never worked in a group environment before.


That's why so many anarchists have 'tism.


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 12, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> OP is dumb and has bad ideas. Lurk more commie.


_Commie?_





I know you didn't bother reading, but Communism, from what I understand, is absolute Government.
The exact opposite of Anarchy.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Jul 13, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> _Commie?_
> View attachment 838922
> 
> I know you didn't bother reading, but Communism, from what I understand, is absolute Government.
> The exact opposite of Anarchy.


Not "real communism". Communism's (as defined by Marx) real goal is to abolish the slave master system and achieve a stateless and moneyless society where everyone is able to work for themselves to the point where they thrive rather than survive, allowing them to pursue their hobbies and interests. Marx would describe what we know as communism as "socialism" or "The Dictatorship of the proletariat". "Real Communism" is all about returning to the "true state of man" and it's goals are all about freedom.

p.s
Please don't take this as me advocating for communism or the "muh real communism" argument. If you use this argument you are a colossal dipshit. Just because "real communism" has never been achieved, *Every attempt of establishing a communist society has led to the deaths of hundreds of thousands if not millions.*


----------



## Ягода (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## BoomTune (Jul 13, 2019)

Kingu Cinnamon said:


> Not "real communism". Communism's (as defined by Marx) real goal is to abolish the slave master system and achieve a stateless and moneyless society.


Actually, we might both be wrong.

*Stephan Wise*, a famous Rabbi had once said that Communism was the same as Judaism.


> The religion where you produce nothing, stealing everything, and then destroy the community


But surly you know that your description of Communism (_As Marx put it_) is a complete lie. It is, for all intent and purposes, a product of a Jewish mindset.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Jul 13, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> DA JOOS


Oh... well this took a turn that I didn't expect.


----------



## KingFrampt (Jul 13, 2019)

If you are unironically an anarchist I reserve the right to tie you to a stake and burn you alive


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 13, 2019)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> As an idea, it is purely academic. It could never be sustained in the real world for the simple reason that nature abhors a vacuum. Groups of people who organize together to get what they want are far better positioned to achieve their aims than groups of people who deny themselves that advantage.


Once again, another one who didn't bother to read the previous posts.
I was expecting this site to be similar to 8chan where we could share forbidden knowledge. But it was purely about making fun of people, regardless on whether they're right or wrong. There is nothing to expect from people who simply want to watch the world burn.






*Cheeky Video's (Dr Murdoch Murdoch): How bad can it get?*



Kingu Cinnamon said:


> Oh... well this took a turn that I didn't expect.


What? Did you think I liked Jews and communists? The very bane of the human existence?
Well, its not really a surprise. By having Antifa call themselves Anarchists, the Jews have effectively skewered the meaning of Anarchy. Taking the symbol for themselves and controlling the 'l_anguage_' by having it represent something entirely different. I didn't realise it was such a problem until now. Did everyone here think I was some kind of Tranny Faggot straight off the Campus production line?



neverendingmidi said:


> And apparently it will be run by whoever has enough money to pay off the judge and jury.


 While that will certainly happen, remember that a court room is about transparency. Putting your cards on the table and seeing what you've got. How the community takes it is another thing. There may be consequence for them and those they associate with. Let's look at the more recent case of Jeffrey Epstein.

Of course he's going to get off. The ZOG has complete control of the justice system. But I wonder how different things would be in an anarchist society. Epstein has a mountain of dirt on powerful people, thus ensuring his victory (_Unless he commits suicide, __by somehow shooting himself in the back of the head_).

In a stateless society, secret societies (_Or private clubs if you prefer_) will still exist. But they might not have the same power as the ones that currently rule this planet. Let's say Epstein is part of that group and they all fuck little girls on his private island. To the common folk, there's not much they can do about it. But I'm pretty sure of one thing. That there will be more people with as much power and influence as Epstein, thanks to the restrictions of Government taxes and red-tape being lifted. With a larger pot of people on equal footing, it's more likely that there's going to be different opinions on what's acceptable.
Phew, but this is getting a little bit deep.



KingFrampt said:


> If you are unironically an anarchist I reserve the right to tie you to a stake and burn you alive


Look at these videos and tell me what you see...

Anarchy isn't about the lack of organisation. It's not about the lack of authority either. Even a parent has authority over their child. Sometimes people will have leaders because they're reliable. Other times, because of Nepotism (_People in positions of power based on favouritism or family ties, not because of their skills_). In this case, by organising themselves, they can oppose the decision that placed that person as a manager. But in a system such as Communism (_Absolute Government_) you are forced to comply at (_Literally_) gun-point.





Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Jul 13, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> By having Antifa call themselves Anarchists, the Jews have effectively skewered the meaning of Anarchy


But they are anarchists (anarcho-communists). Just because you don't like communism doesn't mean you get to call them jews and therefore not real anarchists. I dont want to show off my fedora, but that is a no true Scotsman fallacy 

Edit;
I see no problem from having next to no road safety laws...


Spoiler: Oh wait...


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jul 13, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> While that will certainly happen, remember that a court room is about transparency. Putting your cards on the table and seeing what you've got. How the community takes it is another thing. There may be consequence for them and those they associate with. Let's look at the more recent case of Jeffrey Epstein. Of course, he's going to get off. The ZOG has complete control of the justice system. But I wonder how different things would be in an anarchist society. Epstein has a mountain of dirt on powerful people, thus ensuring his victory (_Unless he commits suicide, __by somehow shooting himself in the back of the head_). In a stateless society, secret societies (_Or private clubs if you prefer_) will still exist. But they might not have the same power as the ones that currently rule this planet. Let's say Epstein is part of that group and they all fuck little girls on his private island. To the common folk, there's not much they can do about it. But I'm pretty sure of one thing. That there will be more people with as much power and influence as Epstein, thanks to the restrictions of Government taxes and red-tape being lifted. With a larger pot of people on equal footing, it's more likely that there's going to be different opinions on what's acceptable.
> Phew, but this is getting a little bit deep.


How do you keep said secret societies from gaining power? There are always people who will do horrible shit for whoever pays them. Mercenaries have existed throughout history. Some people pool their money together to get power, their power attracts people who aren't as good at it, but are really, really good at being sycophants, thus more power, then start hiring people. Maybe the original group might have a schism, but usually that means one person ends up in charge.

This doesn't even get into where does the money come from in an anarchist society? Gold? Then you better learn chemistry to be sure you're not getting cheated. There's a reason kings in the past executed anyone caught fucking with coinage, it was because distrust in the money could cause the entire country's economy to tank. And in anarchy you either have roving mobs willing to kill people who dilute the coinage, or you end up with a strong leader (fuck it, a King, you're going to need a damn monarchy) who has the power to order a person killed for said crime. Crypto? What if the person you're trying to buy bread from uses a different system and tells you to fuck off? Also how would you make it? Whoever has the ability to make it has the power, everybody else will end up fighting over the scraps. Like ususal. And don't even start with "anybody can make crypto, nowadays it takes serious, real world money to start a setup, how many computer parts places are willing to take crypto to sell you the video cards, or hell the power company, how many power companies accept bitcoin?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 13, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> Anarchy isn't about the lack of organisation. It's not about the lack of authority either.






Drop this solipsistic faggotry, OP. You don't just get to re-define terms until you win the argument, that's not how reality works. Either words have meanings, in which case conversations can be productive, or we're all just shrieking into the void, in which case just shut uppa yer mouth. 

Or is this some kind of performance art piece where you try to apply the concept of anarchy to words ie. changing the definitions at whim because "LOLZERS YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT THAT MEANS!! " Whatever the case, this is some weak shit.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Jul 13, 2019)

How would you stop cults or religions from forming? most cults and religions have some sort of hierarchy and you can't just tell them to stop.


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 13, 2019)

Kingu Cinnamon said:


> But they are anarchists (anarcho-communists). Just because you don't like communism doesn't mean you get to call them jews.


But they are communists, not anarchists. And they're puppets, groomed by the Jewish controlled schools.






The beginning of wisdom is to call things by their true name.



Exigent Circumcisions said:


> You don't just get to re-define terms until you win the argument, that's not how reality works.


That's exactly how reality works. If you control the language, you control the minds. As the Jews have aptly proven. My own definition of reality is simply what you believe to be true or false. 



neverendingmidi said:


> How do you keep said secret societies from gaining power? There are always people who will do horrible shit for whoever pays them. Mercenaries have existed throughout history. Some people pool their money together to get power, their power attracts people who aren't as good at it, but are really, really good at being sycophants, thus more power, then start hiring people. Maybe the original group might have a schism, but usually that means one person ends up in charge.
> 
> This doesn't even get into where does the money come from in an anarchist society? Gold? Then you better learn chemistry to be sure you're not getting cheated. There's a reason kings in the past executed anyone caught fucking with coinage, it was because distrust in the money could cause the entire country's economy to tank. And in anarchy you either have roving mobs willing to kill people who dilute the coinage, or you end up with a strong leader (fuck it, a King, you're going to need a damn monarchy) who has the power to order a person killed for said crime. Crypto? What if the person you're trying to buy bread from uses a different system and tells you to fuck off? Also how would you make it? Whoever has the ability to make it has the power, everybody else will end up fighting over the scraps. Like ususal. And don't even start with "anybody can make crypto, nowadays it takes serious, real world money to start a setup, how many computer parts places are willing to take crypto to sell you the video cards, or hell the power company, how many power companies accept bitcoin?






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Jul 13, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> But they are communists, not anarchists


My dude, they are both. How can you decide what are real anarchists and what are Jewish commies pretending to anarchists when you didn't even know what communism is. Moreover, why would Jews be pro-communism when most communist nations have exiled or killed Jews, for example, the USSR.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 13, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> That's exactly how reality works. If you control the language, you control the minds. As the Jews have aptly proven. My own definition of reality is simply what you believe to be true or false.


You've just destroyed any argument you might ever have made. Nobody here is impressed with your bullshit which means you have no control, ergo you've lost the game.


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 13, 2019)

Kingu Cinnamon said:


> My dude, they are both. How can you decide what are real anarchists and what are Jewish commies pretending to anarchists when you didn't even know what communism is. Moreover, why would Jews be pro-communism when most communist nations have exiled or killed Jews, for example, the USSR.





Exigent Circumcisions said:


> You've just destroyed any argument you might ever have made. Nobody here is impressed with your bullshit which means you have no control, ergo you've lost the game.


Dude, its over. You can stop replying now.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 13, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> Dude, its over. You can stop replying now.
> 
> View attachment 839815


Translation from the native faggot into English: "You can't fire me, I quit!"


----------



## Kingu Cinnamon (Jul 13, 2019)

Ha lol, https://trello.com/theworldasweknowit I thought the point of not getting vaccines was to not get autism. Also, you don't get to come on here, make a thread spouting your ideas that are so poorly thought out that a brainlet like me can start poking holes in and tell me when the conversation is done. You have failed to answer any of the points that people have brought up.


----------



## VanDerLubbe (Jul 13, 2019)

BoomTune said:


>


Was that the inspiration for Flotsam? I can dig it.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 13, 2019)

Kingu Cinnamon said:


> You have failed to answer any of the points that people have brought up.


Given that he's just rejected the concept of objective reality, I don't see how he can possibly respond at all. 

Anarchy, baby! It's all fun and games until your superiors come along and rape your cat.


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 13, 2019)

VanDerLubbe said:


> Was that the inspiration for Flotsam? I can dig it.


Its called Seasteading. The idea that you can live in international waters on floating islands or ships.







Kingu Cinnamon said:


> Also, you don't get to come on here, make a thread spouting your ideas that are so poorly thought out that a brainlet like me can start poking holes in and tell me when the conversation is done. You have failed to answer any of the points that people have brought up.


Hay! You found my old wiki. 
It was ultimately a failure, especially for the amount of work I put into it. I don't update it anymore.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jul 13, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> Its called Seasteading. The idea that you can live in international waters on floating islands or ships.
> 
> View attachment 839839
> 
> ...


lololololololol, you think those wouldn't be built by billionaires and any average person would be an indentured servant-at best.


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 13, 2019)

neverendingmidi said:


> lololololololol, you think those wouldn't be built by billionaires and any average person would be an indentured servant-at best.


Uhhh... Your point?


----------



## NoBully (Jul 13, 2019)

BoomTune said:


> Its called Seasteading. The idea that you can live in international waters on floating islands or ships.
> 
> View attachment 839839


No it's obviously called Bioshock 4.


----------



## BoomTune (Jul 13, 2019)

NoBully said:


> No it's obviously called Bioshock 4.


No, it's called Hampture.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 13, 2019)

Dogs can consent, btw.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 14, 2019)

Anarchy is a non-system where a non-state holds a monopoly on force. 

This non-state maintains an army peoples militia and is usually lead by a crazy clique workers council or a warlord revolutionary leader. 

Examples, Catalonia 1938, Ukraine 1920.


----------



## SpeedIsMyNeed (Jul 27, 2019)

I think OP forgot that he is on kiwifarms.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 27, 2019)

@BoomTune 

You do realize that you're not on /pol/, right? Unironically advocating for Anarcho-anything and foaming at the mouth about how much you hate the Jews will get you nowhere here. Even Articles & Happenings would mock your idiocy.

Face it, World War II is over and your side lost.


----------

